# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  مكرونة المانيكوتي ..

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيفكم ياحلووووين 
اليووم جايبه ليكم طبق لزييييييييييز بس هاا الايسووويه يعزمني عليه  :wink: ههههههه
الموووووهيييييييييييم ...
*المـقــآديــر ::. ₪

- علبـة مكرونــه مانيكوتــي (( متواجده في السوبر ماركت الكبيره )) ..
*ممكن استبدال مكرونة المانيكوتي بمكرونة الكانيلوني*
- لحم مفروم نصف كيلو ..
- بصله كبيره مفرومه ..
- جزرة كبيرة مبشورة ..
- كزبرة خضراء مفرومة ناعم ..
- بقدونس مفروم ناعم (( ما يقارب ملعقة طعام )) ..
- بيضة واحدة ..
- بهارات مشكلة حسب الرغبة ..
- ملح ..
- صلصة البيتزا الجاهزة ..
- زعتر ورق ناشف (( أوريغانو )) ..
- جبنة مازوريلا مبشورة 500 غم ..



₪ .:: المـقــآديــر ::. ₪

1- تسلق المعكرونة في (( ماء مغلي + رشة ملح + ملعقة زيت )) ،،
وبعد ان تسلق نخرجها برفق حبة حبة من الماء بواسطة ملعقة كبيرة مخرمة ،،
لكي نصفيها من الماء ،، ونضعها في صحن واسع بجوار بعضها ..

2- نحضر حشوة المكرونـه ،،
نضع قليل من الزيت في قدر على نار متوسطة ،، ونضيف له البصل المفروم ،،
ونحركه حتى يذبل ..

3- نضيف اللحم المفروم ونحركه وننتظر حتى ينضج ،، ونضيف له الجزر المبشور +
الكزبرة + البقدونس ،، ونحرك جيدا ثم نغطي القدر لمدة 5 دقائق على نار هادئة ..

4- نضيف البيضة فوق الخليط مع التحريك السريع على نار هادئة ،،
ونضع البهارات والملح ..

5- نضيف تقريبا ثلث كمية الجبنة على الخلطة ونطفئ النار ،،
نحرك الخليط حتى تسيح الجبنة ثم نحشي بها المانيكوتي المسلوقة حتى تمتلئ ،،
ونرتبها في طبق بايركس مدهون بالزيت ثم نسكب فوقها صلصة البيتزا ،،
وفي النهاية نرش فوقها جبنة الموزاريلا ونطيبها بالزعتر الناشف (الأوريغانو) ..



6- ندخل الطبق الفرن على حرارة 200 درجة ،، لمدة 10 دقائق أو ربع ساعه ،،
ونخرجهـآ وتقدم ساخنــــه ..




وصحتيييييييين والف عاااافيه* 
*فيكم من يكتم السر .....*
*اكيييييييد ........مسروووق 
**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*واااااااااااو شو هالمعكرونه الشهيه*
*تسلمييين غاليتي فرووح على الوصفه اللذيييييذه*
*يلا فرووح وين نصيب من هذا كله*
*الله يعطيج العافيه ع الطرح الحلوو*
*لاعدمنا اطباقج المميزة*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## فرح

> *واااااااااااو شو هالمعكرونه الشهيه*
> 
> *تسلمييين غاليتي فرووح على الوصفه اللذيييييذه*
> *يلا فرووح وين نصيب من هذا كله*
> *الله يعطيج العافيه ع الطرح الحلوو*
> *لاعدمنا اطباقج المميزة*
> 
> *تحيااتي*



يسلم قلبك حبيبتي شـــــــــذااوي
اكييييييد نصيبك راااح يوصلك ياااقلبي 
ولوو كم شـــــذاااوي عندنا غااالي والطلب  :embarrest: ....
الاحلى نووور تواااصلك الحلووو مثلك ياااقلبي 
لاخلاولاعدم من الغااالين 
دمتِ برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## الأمل الوردي

وااااااااااااااااااااو


شكلها مشهي 

يعطيك الف عافيه على هالطبق الحلو

----------


## fatemah

مررررررة شكلها روعةة تسلميي خية فروحة ع الاكلة الرائعة والمشهية لاحرمنا جديدك الرائع
تحيــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ياعيني على هاطبخه امووت عليها انا
تصدقين من زمان ماسويتها
مشكوره حبيبتي فروحه على هالطبق الحلووو
اووووووووووووووه
على فكره تراني رجعت كله علشانك لمن شفت ندائك حبيبتي << قولي والله
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
ربي يسلم ايديكِ غناتي...

----------


## فرح

> وااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> 
> شكلها مشهي 
> 
> يعطيك الف عافيه على هالطبق الحلو



كل الشكر حبيبتي 
لكرم توااااصلك الحلووو مثلك يالغلا
الاحلى تواااااجدك ونووور هالطله المشرقه 
يعطيك العااافيه يااااقلبي 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> مررررررة شكلها روعةة تسلميي خية فروحة ع الاكلة الرائعة والمشهية لاحرمنا جديدك الرائع
> 
> 
> تحيــــــــــاتيـ..



تسلمي لي حبيبتي 
الروووعه تكتمل بتواااجدك غاااليتي 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا هالاشراااقه الحلوووه مثلك ياااقلبي 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> ياعيني على هاطبخه امووت عليها انا
> تصدقين من زمان ماسويتها
> مشكوره حبيبتي فروحه على هالطبق الحلووو
> اووووووووووووووه
> على فكره تراني رجعت كله علشانك لمن شفت ندائك حبيبتي << قولي والله
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> ربي يسلم ايديكِ غناتي...



يسلم قلبك الطاهر حبيبتي 
اياااامك الحلوووه ياااعمري 
دوووم تواااصلك الغااالي والمتألق دوووم 
تسلمي لي يالغلا ولاحرمنا الله من الغااالين 
تووومانووور المنتدى بتواااجدك وانشاء اللله المانع خيييير 
يللا نبي روووعة تواااجدك ترجع كماااانووو 
موفقه ياااقلبي

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

ربي يعطيك مليون عافيه حبيبتي 

فرووووووووحه   والله لا يحرمنا من اكلاتك الرووووووووووعه 


يامشرفتنا  دمتي بكل الود يالغلا

----------

